# Restoration



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I know theres a school of thought that vintage should be vintage and that resoration is somehow wrong...

but these mechanicals with proper servicing will run well beyond my lifetime and even probably that of my children.

is it not a case of us enthusiasts disapearing up our own arses in the p[ersuit of our own pasts rather than our efforts in preseving these watches for the future.

if a watch can be made "as new" with todays stock of parts and expertise shouldnt we avail ourselves of these


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Depends.... If they can be restored using original parts ( like Machs recent Services ) then yes, but if not then my preference is keep it original.... I would much rather have a rough looking original Seiko diver than one with aftermarket dial hands and insert ( just as a example )

If you want a as new watch, buy one, plenty to choose from...... :nerd:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Depends.... If they can be restored using original parts ( like Machs recent Services ) then yes, but if not then my preference is keep it original.... I would much rather have a rough looking original Seiko diver than one with aftermarket dial hands and insert ( just as a example )
> 
> If you want a as new watch, buy one, plenty to choose from...... :nerd:


I agree the restoration should be with original parts dials can be refurbed or repainted.... For e though it's not about let's keep this going for my lifetime it's more t

Let's keep it going for it's lifetime which I'm sure will be far longer


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Not sure about all of that Jason! Is there something intrinsically "wrong" with an aftermarket *dial if it's made to the same standard as the original, perhaps using original dies, tools whatever ?? (* substitute hands, stem, crown etc as necessary ) :to_become_senile:

I suppose it's almost as thorny a subject as homage vs copy (whisper) in some ways. I've a Russki VOLNA precision which has some obviously aftermarket bits, but I'd have a crappy non-worker if these bits hadn't been fitted. (yeah, I know, Trigger's Broom)

Discussion will likely follow! :lol:


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nowt wrong with Triggers' broom. He got a medal for it you know.

On the subject of originality, I know that some purists react with horror at aftermarket parts.

My own view is that if a watch can only be brought back to life using non original parts, so be it.

It only adds to the history of the piece.

I have a 40 year old speedy (courtesy of Jot) which is near enough original. I think the hands have been replaced at some time, as they still have some lume & the dial has none.










It now lives on a lumpy. The 1171 bracelet & 633 folded endlinks are absolute rubbish. Taper too much & the clasp has really sharp edges which dig into the skin making it really uncomfortable. The endlinks rattle like a cheap watch. So I've compromised originalty for practicality & comfort.










Might upset the purists, but to me it makes the watch an every day wearer.

The point? Originality is nice, but not always practical, and can in some cases be bloody expensive.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

If it's something rare, I'd say keep it original for posterity. If it's common, get it to a condition where you are happy wearing it. I don't see a problem with using aftermarket parts on a Â£200 watch, especially if you keep the original parts in the box.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

You seem to be talking mainly about aftermarket parts - personally I agree that it the mechanicals need a bit that is no longer available then aftermarket is OK - it doesn't show and it keeps the watch going. But what about the bit you can see - the dial. Here is a much more thorny issue and my view is if you can live with a poor dial then that's OK but if it is possible to get it looking pristine (even though it is no longer 'original') then here I sit on the fence. I would hate to re-furb a dial but if I wasn't going to wear a watch because I thought it looked c**p then maybe re-furbing is OK


----------

